# Thinking about trying for a baby



## Emma Lowery (Jun 18, 2018)

Me and my partner have been discussing the idea of trying for a baby more regularly and it's something that I really want. It's spurring me to try harder with getting my diabetes under control but I am too worried to approach my diabetes team about it.

My blood sugars have been bad over the 5 years since I was diagnosed however I have really focused the last couple of months and am hoping this will show in my next blood test. In january my HBA1C was 108, however two weeks after I started really buckling down I had another one at 84. I'm testing 7/8 times a day and my average at the moment is 7.8 so I'm hoping for a much better result in August when my next blood test is due. 

I have read a lot about pregnancy and am aware that there is a lot of preparation but i'm nervous to speak to the health care team about it. I suppose I'm scared that they will just laugh me out of there. When I was first diagnosed at 21 the nurse that I saw at my GP was so adamant that I could not get pregnant that it stayed with me for a long time and I managed to convince myself that I would never be able to have a child.


----------



## grainger (Jun 18, 2018)

Don’t be worried. Sounds like you are already doing all the right things.

They should be there to support you and will likely refer you to a pre pregnancy clinic where they will help you to prepare etc and be with you during the whole process.

Average of 7.8 is approx 48 for hba1c which is absolutely perfect for pregnancy. Both my pregnancies I started higher than that but 48 was my aim. Please don’t be scared - it’s an exciting time for you and your partner. You could always research diabetic teams in your area and ask your GP to refer you to a specific one - I did this. 

Good luck!


----------



## Julie_Ann (Jul 5, 2018)

When I had my my first child in 2015 I was unaware of the differences diabetes made to pregnancy. My levels were high but I conceived with the help of high dose folic acid. My diabetic specialist team n GP surgery were extremely helpful and I had some of my best control whilst pregnant. Baby was born via ES but otherwise healthy. I ended up with severe depression.

2 and a half years later my sugars are bad again but depression has gone. We are trying hard to improve my control again and will look at the possibility of conceiving at our next meeting in 3 months.

Best wishes to you on your parenthood journey xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 31, 2018)

Most of us have been told we will never be able to have children or do other things because of D. Load of Tosh.

My healthy 7 year old is proof of that it is possible. However I would say that the more healthy you can be before hand the better, for you and baby. It applies to non-D's too. Preparation helps with the whole journey.

Try on work at one point in your day at a time, that always helps me. Like your morning reading, crack that and then move onto the next issue. 

Gentle exercise can help strengthen you up and with the levels. Any questions just ask.


----------



## Emma Lowery (Jul 31, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the comments and suggestions. We have had a slight change of plan as we are now getting married next summer so plan to do this first and then start trying. This means that I have a year to focus on getting in the best health that I can both Diabetes and other. I am going to give the libre a try next month and see if that helps me to get my numbers down and I'm also starting a new GLP1 injection which my consultant has suggested. I think for now I will keep going working with the diabetes team to reduce my HBA1C and perhaps in the new year mention that I want to try for a baby and take it from there


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 31, 2018)

Yeah. There is no rush. Just take your time and you will get there.

Congratulations on the wedding plan!


----------



## Emma Lowery (Aug 21, 2018)

So today I finally plucked up the courage to mention pregnancy to the diabetes nurse at the hospital. Far from laughing at me they were very supportive. I have been booked on a preconception clinic for January as they have said that the earlier the better with this and hopefully I will be ready to start trying after the wedding in June . Very good appointment and spirits are high this afternoon


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 22, 2018)

January is early? Glad your appointment went well.


----------

